# Beetle with pop up spoiler?



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

Wich Beetle has the pop up spoiler on top of the rear window? Its been driving me insane!


----------



## wmdunn (Jun 25, 1999)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (Euro Dude)*

*All of the 1.8 turbos have the spoiler . . .*


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (wmdunn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]All of the 1.8 turbos have the spoiler . . . [HR][/HR]​yep '99 - present, as there were no New Beetle 1.8t's in the first model year of '98.


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (Euro Dude)*

The spoiler is there to cancel the aerodynamic lift on the rear end at high speed. Audi had some serious fatal accidents with the TT in Europe when it first came out due to aero lift on the rear, which caused them to add the fixed spoiler in 2000.
Our spoilers were initially set up to raise at 93 mph (150 kph). You really only need it above 100 mph, but since NB 1.8Ts are driven regularly at those speeds on the Autobahn, it's got to be there for safety. Even with the spoiler out, I've been told the back end feels pretty light at 130 mph. Having the rear end break loose at those speeds isn't something I'd want to experience. 
Dan


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (dhk)*

Dan,
I know thw the spoiler cancels lift on the 1.8t. Well If you got the Roof spoiler from driver gear for a 2.0 would it do the same thing as the pop uo spoiler. I am looking for something to improve high speed stability on track.


----------



## zitherlily (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (redstorm91)*

i felt like i had done a good amount of research on the nb before i purchased one, but i had no idea about the pop up spoiler until the test drive. i think its pretty darn slick. has anyone tried the after-market spoiler that just goes below the back window? i like the look of them, but with the pop-up spoiler i don't know if it would look silly or not.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (zitherlily)*

When I get some more money I am going to try something a bit








Could it be? A Automated pop up spoiler on a Golf








Who knows...
Either way! Beetles are kewl! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbosportbug (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (zitherlily)*

placing an aftermarket spoiler under the window and not disengaging the automatic pop-up spoiler may cause the aerodynamics to shift causing the rear end to lose control. Something about the wind passing over the pop up and then "circling" over the next spoiler makes the rear end unstable.


----------



## TTR BUG (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (turbosportbug)*

in model year 2002, the speed at which the spoiler pops up went from 93 to 45, plus you can lift it manually with the switch under the dash


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (TTR BUG)*

All the NB 1.8Ts have the manual lift switch under the dash. At regular highway speeds when there are crosswinds putting the spoiler up seems to make the car more stable and easier to steer. Anybody else noticed this?
Dan


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (dhk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]All the NB 1.8Ts have the manual lift switch under the dash. At regular highway speeds when there are crosswinds putting the spoiler up seems to make the car more stable and easier to steer. Anybody else noticed this?
Dan[HR][/HR]​I have noticed this as well. Another interesting thing to try is to have the sunroof on full vent and listen to the wind noise at highway speed. Raise the spoiler manually ('99-'01 w/ the 93mph spoiler) and listen to the difference. The wind noise will be greatly reduced. 
Try this as well ('99-'01 w/ the 93mph spoiler): 
--Have sunroof on full vent or open to 'comfort' position.
--Proceed to 93mph (be safe!)
--The sunroof will close automatically and the spoiler will pop up. The wind noise will startle you from the sunroof closing.







You will have to 'reset' the switch to close than open again once you have dropped below spoiler speed.


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (gt2437)*

Yes, have also noticed the sunroof is alot quieter in the vent position with the spoiler up....that mode is a good way to get quiet ventilation on the highway. I like to use that mode instead of rolling the side windows down. While we're on the subject, it's too bad the rear windows don't pop out on the NB. I think we could get better ventilation without all the noise and drumming the front side windows produce if the rear glass would swing out.
Dan


----------



## vwOmein (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (dhk)*

I have an '02 NB 1.8t. When stopped, I can raise my spoiler with the switch, but as soon as I start moving, the spoiler comes down. I wish it would stay up for those slow, in-town cruises. I know, if I get up to 48mph, it will stay up untill I slow down to 11mph, but I wish it would stay up........








I have the snap orange bug. Its also fun to raise the spoiler at a light, when the people behind me are checking out the bug


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (vwOmein)*









If you want your spoiler to stay up while cruising you'll have to disable the ECU's control.
http://www.fastasknutz.com/team/wendy/Journals/index.htm 
Drawback: ECU will think spoiler is malfunctioning and your idiot light will stay on. Forever.
Or you could wait till Flip over at NewBeetle.org starts selling his controller chip mod to allow you to program the spoiler autodeploy and autoclose points... it should be available next year.


----------



## Turbo-S (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (vwOmein)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have an '02 NB 1.8t. When stopped, I can raise my spoiler with the switch, but as soon as I start moving, the spoiler comes down. I wish it would stay up for those slow, in-town cruises. I know, if I get up to 48mph, it will stay up untill I slow down to 11mph, but I wish it would stay up........








I have the snap orange bug. Its also fun to raise the spoiler at a light, when the people behind me are checking out the bug[HR][/HR]​
In the owners manuel it talks about this. I don't know why VW could not program the spoiler to stay up if manually lifted.
In 2002 models it goes up at 48 mph (that was tated earlier) and comes down at 12. If you put it up manually (below 48 mph) then procede aboe 48 it doesen't go dow, so why when you put it up when you are stationary would it go down when you start moving. Weird huh, those German engineers are nutty.
Maybe if enough people ask, all the chip tunners will inclued a manuel spoiler over ride option on their chips, same computer, right?


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (zitherlily)*

danger danger don't mix yo spoilers 
2 spoilers = death


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (water&air)*

From my e-Bentley to you:
0 - 20 kmh (0 - 12.43 mph)
If closed and manually deployed, spoiler opens in one step.
If open (spoiler warning light blinks). Then if manually closed, spoiler closes in 7 steps, one per second (pinch protection).
20 - 130 kmh (12.43 - 80.77 mph)
If closed and manually deployed, spoiler opens in one step.
If open and manually closed, spoiler closes in one step.
If opened manually at less than 20 kmh and not manually closed, spoiler closes in one step.
If opened manually at over 20 kmh and not manually closed, a speed over 20 kmh was reached, then decreased under 20 kmh, and then increased again over 20 kmh, spoiler closes in one step.
If opened manually at over 20 kmh and not manually closed, a speed over 130 kmh was reached, then decreased to under 130 kmh, spoiler closes in one step.
130 - 150 kmh (80.77 - 93.21 mph)
If spoiler is closed and manually deployed, spoiler opens in one step.
If spoiler is open and manually closed, spoiler closes in one step.
If spoiler is automatically deployed and speed goes under 150 kmh, spoiler closes in one step.
Over 150 kmh (over 93.21 mph)
If spoiler is closed and close switch not pressed previously, spoiler automatically deploys in one step.
Manual deploy and close is disabled.
For 2002 and over, the only difference is the speed.
The 0 - 20 kmh is the same.
But instead of 20 -130 and 130 - 150, you guys probably have it at 20 - 60 and 60 - 70.


----------



## TTR BUG (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (dhk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes, have also noticed the sunroof is alot quieter in the vent position with the spoiler up....that mode is a good way to get quiet ventilation on the highway. I like to use that mode instead of rolling the side windows down. While we're on the subject, it's too bad the rear windows don't pop out on the NB. I think we could get better ventilation without all the noise and drumming the front side windows produce if the rear glass would swing out.
Dan[HR][/HR]​also, the sunroof if in full tipped up position goes down to improve aerodynamics around 85 or 90 mph... not that I regularly drive that fast or anything


----------



## zitherlily (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (water&air)*

quote:[HR][/HR]danger danger don't mix yo spoilers 
2 spoilers = death







[HR][/HR]​yes but, you could disable the pop-up spoiler if you wanted the look of the other spoiler, right? 
i probably will *not* do that b/c the pop-up spoiler is just too cool for school.


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (paultakeda)*

Thanks for posting. I had noticed the closing mode changed depending on the speed when the spoiler was opened manually...I'll try to remember 80 mph as the magic number here. 
Dan


----------



## gravitywell (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (dhk)*

to Euro Dude....you do know the Beetle spoiler is curved? to match the contour of the rear hatch, right? Not being a GTI expert, I don't think your rear hatch is curved...at least not as severly as the NB...but its a neat idea, if you have a small fortune to put it into the works


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (gravitywell)*

He'll have better luck getting a Corrado spoiler.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (paultakeda)*

Corrado works the same way?
Well a heat gun, and two smooth wooden boards should work










[Modified by Euro Dude, 6:00 PM 11-14-2002]


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (Euro Dude)*

Yep.
Corrado pops up at 45mph.


----------



## 98blkgti (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (paultakeda)*

what if you are stopped, can you open the spoiler. or can you open the spoiler and then turn off the car, will it stay open or will it close.










[Modified by 98blkgti, 6:00 PM 12-24-2002]


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (98blkgti)*

You can manually deploy the spoiler when the car is stopped.
It stays up till you manually close it, or the car moves again and hits 20mph.


----------



## vwnb99 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (wmdunn)*

... Well not all of the 1.8ts. Back in early 2000 there were some coming off the line without the spoiler. They were a bit more common in Europe. Not sure why they were left off. I just remember the discussions and the folks posting that they had 1.8ts without the spoiler.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (Euro Dude)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Corrado works the same way?
Well a heat gun, and two smooth wooden boards should work









[Modified by Euro Dude, 6:00 PM 11-14-2002][HR][/HR]​
not only does it work the same way, it's been done quite a few times on other VDubs... modded Jettas, Passats, I'm not sure if it's been done to a GTI yet though... do some searches here on Vortex... you'll find people that have put automatic Corrado spoilers on other models.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Good luck with it! It'll be a cool mod!


----------



## Scott Baustert (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (paultakeda)*

Hi! I have a 2002 Turbo S! What I did to keep my spoiler up all of the time is manually engage the spoiler and then disconnect the motor located in the rear hatch. It is located on the passenger side under the inside of the hatch panel!
Scott


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (Scott Baustert)*

Look, Luv it, loathe for it...its all mine....MINE!!!! MUHahahahahahaahahaa


----------



## Quickling (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (SeattleChad)*

Something that we are trying to work out on nb.org is how to swap the popup turbo spoiler onto a 2.0.
any ideas?
most of all we want it to auto deploy like on the turbos (best if like the turbo S)


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (Quickling)*

I doubt you'd be able to make it deploy automatically on a 2.0. While the controls do seem to be in the motor, I would assume there is something in the ECU that sets it off.
Probably the best you could do is install the rear hatch from a 1.8t onto a 2.0, and some type of a manual control. People have been asking this since the turbos came out, and so far, I haven't heard of anyone doing it. Even just to get it to the point where it's a manual deploy, would be quite expensive. Especially when you consider how many cool aftermarket spoilers there are that make a much bigger statement.


----------



## Paladin369 (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (SeattleChad)*

Nice Car, good luck, where did you purchase the rear deck spoiler? It would look real good on my Turbo S in Platinum Gray. Are they available painted or do I have to get it done myself?
Thanks..... GM


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Beetle with pop up spoiler? (Paladin369)*

I bought my No Drill spoiler from Landspeed... and it comes painted to match the car.... $299.00
http://www.landspeedusa.com


----------

